# E65 Facelift CGI



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The front is better, and looks similar to prior speculation. The lower bumper opening is a bit weak, though. These taillights are new, and they do help soften the Bangle, but doesn't look as coherent as it could, though better than the garbage it sports today.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I think that the headlights are still ridiculously big.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I like the wheels.


.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> I think that the headlights are still ridiculously big.


If they were any smaller, it would be out of proportion, like on the Nissan Armada. Big ass SUV with teeny little lights.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

I think that back is disgusting. Haha, to tell you the truth, I really like the 7 series as is. 

Alex.


----------

